# Health testing



## kyshepherds (May 25, 2020)

I’m getting my german shepherd puppy saturday and I was wanting to get her health tested and her hips checked. I don’t really know how to go about it, so could someone explain to me what tests she needs because I plan on breeding her in the future. Thanks! Please be kind.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look up OFA xrays. 

You can do prelims at 6 months and have the results recorded by OFA. You do official xrays at 2 years. You should also do a DM test. There are several companies that do that.

In addition to medical testing, you should train and title your dog. Training and titling really proves that the temperament under stress is worth breeding. That is assuming you aren't doing SAR or she's a K9.


----------



## kyshepherds (May 25, 2020)

Okay, thank you. I’ve bred dogs in the past before I was educated about all the health testing. I just want to start over and do it right this time. I work my dogs a lot, especially when their pups! Thanks again for the information


----------

